# David Beckham



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

David Beckham decides he wants to go horse riding. Although he has had no
previous experience he skilfully mounts the horse and appears in complete command of the situation as the horse gallops along at a steady pace

Victoria admiringly watches her husband. After a short time David becomes a little casual and he begins to lose
his grip in the saddle, he panics and grabs the horse around the neck shouting for it to stop.

Victoria starts to scream and shout for someone to help her husband as
David has by this time slipped completely out of the saddle and is only saved from hitting the ground by the fact that he still has a grip on the horse's neck.

David decides that his best chance is to leap away from the horse, but
his foot has become entangled in one of the stirrups. As the horse gallops
along David's head is banging on the ground and he is slipping into 
unconsciousness.

Victoria is now frantic and screams and screams for help!!!!

Hearing her screams, the Tesco's Security Guard rushes out of the store
and .......................... _*unplugs the horse*_.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

That is bloody fantastic..

Reminds me of when Ali G had Victoria Beckham on his show....

he is talking about Brooklyn and Ali G throws a question in...

"can he say anything yet?" to which victoria replies " a few words...yeah"

Ali G replies.. " what about Brooklyn ? "

Muah ah aha ha ha hahahahha muahahhaha :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

